# General > Upcoming Events >  Auckland Meet Up and Beer

## 300CALMAN

It's time to get together at the https://themalthouse.co.nz/ in Greenhithe

6pm Wednesday 17 February.

Hope @Rushy and @300winmag can make it...

 @Beaker will be there

Who else is still in Orckland?

----------


## 300CALMAN

@Fat ninja @widerange @Pushover

----------


## Rushy

Just stuck it in my diary. I’ll be there.

----------


## Pushover

Sounds good. Will be along unless there's something else organized for me

----------


## 300winmag

Likewise, will know closer to the date. Running around like a blue arse fly at the moment.

----------


## zimmer

https://www.themalt.co.nz/  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

> Likewise, will know closer to the date. Running around like a blue arse fly at the moment.


Lol, you running....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Speill

I remember helping knock down the old wood bins that had held the bark etc from the garden supplies place that used to be there, before they built the Malthouse.  Should be there.

----------


## Tommy

@40mm

----------


## 300CALMAN

> @40mm


 :Grin:  yes @40mm

----------


## ishoot10s

> yes @40mm


As long as The Malthouse arent taking orders via Ali Express...

----------


## 300CALMAN

> https://www.themalt.co.nz/


Bugger yes that's the one..

----------


## 40mm

If I remember Ill be there!

----------


## 300winmag

> Lol, you running....


Incredibly busy, everyone wants there stuff done yesterday.

----------


## 300CALMAN

@Frogfeatures you still around?

----------


## Frogfeatures

> @Frogfeatures you still around?


Still breathing, and just finished chemo

Woohoo, I can have a beer, again !

Im in.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Still breathing, and just finished chemo
> 
> Woohoo, I can have a beer, again !


F-Ken Awesome

----------


## Pushover

Good one frog!

----------


## dogmatix

Sticksville!

Can anyone give me a ride from the CBD please?

----------


## Beaker

> Sticksville!
> 
> Can anyone give me a ride from the CBD please?


Catch the ferry to hobsonville and I'll give you a lift from there  @dogmatix

.... Just better be a early one  :Wink: 


Or @300CALMAN might be able to assist

----------


## Fat ninja

Ill be away working so wont be there unfortunately, thanks for the invite though

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Sticksville!
> 
> Can anyone give me a ride from the CBD please?


NO Problem

----------


## dogmatix

> NO Problem


Roger that.

----------


## dogmatix

> Catch the ferry to hobsonville and I'll give you a lift from there  @dogmatix
> 
> .... Just better be a early one 
> 
> 
> Or @300CALMAN might be able to assist


Remind to not wear my work ID around that marina.  :XD:

----------


## Sideshow

I can come just pick me up at the back of the quarantine center, please bring a ladder as jumping walls is a young fallas game :XD:  :Wink:  Enjoy the beers guys!

----------


## 300CALMAN

> I can come just pick me up at the back of the quarantine center, please bring a ladder as jumping walls is a young fallas game Enjoy the beers guys!


Nah we will bring a case of something decent and share it through the fence.

----------


## Russian 22.

If I can make it i'll come

----------


## 300CALMAN

less than a week to go

----------


## Rushy

I can here the Isley brothers now.  Are you ready

----------


## Beaker

:Pissed Off:  Well, that's this meet up fucked.....  :Pissed Off:  :XD:

----------


## Rushy

> Well, that's this meet up fucked.....


Yep sucky sucky suck suck.

----------


## Danny

Be nice and hold hands and we can all do this...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## XR500

Anyone know the words to 'Kumbaya'??

----------


## Beaker

> Be nice and hold hands and we can all do this...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I so hope that is sarcastic......

----------


## Danny

I missed the news but I bet that was the main strategic theme of the hour...

----------


## 300CALMAN

And the Horse says "Neigh you cant meet up!" go to level 3!

Another MIQ screw up or is it the frozen chicken again this time?

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Well, that's this meet up fucked.....


I just can't like that but it's true

----------


## terryf

the woman works at a business that packs food and does laundry service for the airline and there is contact with border staff but the ministry of health is still pondering about where the mystery covid case could have originated! It befuckles the mind, it really does!!

----------


## 300CALMAN

> the woman works at a business that packs food and does laundry service for the airline and there is contact with border staff but the ministry of health is still pondering about where the mystery covid case could have originated! It befuckles the mind, it really does!!


NAH definitely frozen Chicken!

https://thenewdaily.com.au/news/nati...oronavirus-nz/

https://www.nzherald.co.nz/lifestyle...Q7VBE7RRCKWGI/

----------


## Frogfeatures

Yep, thanks Cindy.
Let the dust settle, and well tee up a new date.

----------


## Rushy

> befuckles! I love it. That's my new word for the government.


Along with the other derivatives befuckled, befuckling

----------


## Survy

Argh, only saw this post this morning ! Would have been keen it’s only a short drive away from me.

----------


## T.FOYE

Ardern: "Those gun toting rednecks think they can have a gun lobby party do they? Well not after i pull this big red lever HAHAHA!"

----------


## 40mm

How hard is it to isolate an isolated country....

The useless fools do it again.

----------


## northdude

So its the new even more deadly uk strain. Whats happening to the people that have got it are they dieing are they in hospital in critical condition or what. Since its a new strain does that make the vaccine we have paid millions for obserlite already.....

----------


## 300CALMAN

OK all you BAD REDNECK BIACHES! Drinks back on.
 @Rushy @300winmag @Beaker @Fat ninja @widerange @Pushover @Speill @40mm @ishoot10s @Frogfeatures @dogmatix @Sideshow @Russian 22. @terryf @Survy @T.FOYE @northdude 

That means you

6pm Wednesday 10 March 

At "The Malt" Greenhithe

https://www.themalt.co.nz/

----------


## Rushy

@shift14 was just asking after an opportunity such as this when I saw him yesterday.  In my schedule.  I’ll be there.

----------


## widerange

Good idea but unsure if I'm still gonna be a jaffa then

----------


## dogmatix

I should be able to make 10 March.

----------


## Rushy

> Good idea but unsure if I'm still gonna be a jaffa then


You lucky bugger.  Getting out of Auckland I mean.

----------


## northdude

Ill keep it in mind might bring mrs northdude as well.

----------


## Frogfeatures

Works for me  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Fat ninja

I’ve moved back to the motherland lads so will have to sit this one out. I’m sure someone will have a Waikato for me.......

----------


## 300CALMAN

@hotbarrels ?

----------


## 300CALMAN

> I’ve moved back to the motherland lads so will have to sit this one out. I’m sure someone will have a Waikato for me.......


Good on you except for the cow piss water

----------


## northdude

@rambo6mm as well

----------


## northdude

Or something like that

----------


## northdude

@rambo6mmrem

----------


## chainsaw

might be able to make that date work too. Wont be touching any of that swamp water though

----------


## northdude

It might be the magic cure for covid  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> It might be the magic cure for covid


It is working OK for me so far.

----------


## Sideshow

I’d come but the horse has shut the gate :XD:  enjoy guys :Thumbsup:

----------


## northdude

What another lock down

----------


## terryf

> What another lock down


At the rate they are discovering "places of interest" it wouldn't surprise me at all!!
KFC Botany has now been closed and all staff told to self isolate.

----------


## Allizdog

Well I think ( personal opinion ) that its in the community now going by the cases popping up here and there within the last week or so.

----------


## 300CALMAN

:Angry:

----------


## Dynastar27

well if its the 10th of march i could be keen to tag along will just make sure i am up that way  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 300winmag

I'll pencil it in but Chopper might put the kybosh on it again.

----------


## Beaker

@300CALMAN I'm spotting a trend - please don't fucking plan any more beer sessions.....  :Have A Nice Day:   :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Frogfeatures

Personally I think she’s just changing alert levels to bugger up our drinking plans.
Not kind, Cindy.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> @300CALMAN I'm spotting a trend - please don't fucking plan any more beer sessions.....


 :36 1 53:  I think It's best if I just go a shave my friking face off...

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Personally I think she’s just changing alert levels to bugger up our drinking plans.
> Not kind, Cindy.


 :Sad:

----------


## 300CALMAN

So level 2, Auckland meeting still on?

----------


## Beaker

> So level 2, Auckland meeting still on?


Yes

----------


## northdude

Im keen can i bring my mate covid with me  :Have A Nice Day:  whats the date again fuk going through 6 pages

----------


## 300CALMAN

> OK all you BAD REDNECK BIACHES! Drinks back on.
>  @Rushy @300winmag @Beaker @Fat ninja @widerange @Pushover @Speill @40mm @ishoot10s @Frogfeatures @dogmatix @Sideshow @Russian 22. @terryf @Survy @T.FOYE @northdude 
> 
> That means you
> 
> 6pm Wednesday 10 March 
> 
> At "The Malt" Greenhithe
> 
> https://www.themalt.co.nz/


OUT OF THE CAGE!

----------


## homebrew.357

OK, now I know where it is will put it on my list of things to do/ drink, :beer :, Homebrew.357.

----------


## 300winmag

Don't count on it as Chopper might can it

----------


## 40mm

> Im keen can i bring my mate covid with me  whats the date again fuk going through 6 pages


I second that request.

----------


## northdude

10th this wed

----------


## 40mm

> 10th this wed


cheers, will try make it.

----------


## northdude

If you can get there i can give you a lift home im not a big drinker

----------


## 40mm

> If you can get there i can give you a lift home im not a big drinker


That is mighty Brittish of you ol chap!
Is it still at 6pm?

----------


## Rushy

See you there fellahs

----------


## Allgood

Havent met any of those that are going...........not sure whether thats a good thing or bad  :Grin:  but in these uncertain times risk taking seems to be the norm so I will be there...

----------


## 40mm

Anyone got any advice on traffic at that place and time?

----------


## Rusky

I plan on making it. How will I know which table to gravitate towards? Any special characters that will stand out?  :Wink:

----------


## northdude

Look for a table with a guy drinking waikato hes actually ok...poor guy had something happen to his taste buds

----------


## Dynastar27

> Look for a table with a guy drinking waikato hes actually ok...poor guy had something happen to his taste buds


Whangamarino swamp water  :Grin:

----------


## northdude

Thats if they serve it. It might be a health and safety issue  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> That is mighty Brittish of you ol chap!
> Is it still at 6pm?


Yes @40mm 6pm

----------


## 300CALMAN

> I plan on making it. How will I know which table to gravitate towards? Any special characters that will stand out?


Guy sitting at a table looking like a communist cat with a large sign saying "Kick me I'm 300calman"

But seriously I will try make a NZHS sign.

----------


## 300CALMAN

@Rushy @300winmag @Beaker @Fat ninja @widerange @Pushover @Speill @40mm @ishoot10s @Frogfeatures @dogmatix @Sideshow @Russian 22. @terryf @Survy @T.FOYE @northdude

just a reminder 

Tomorrow:

6pm Wednesday 10 March

At "The Malt" Greenhithe

https://www.themalt.co.nz/

----------


## terryf

I wont be able to make it unfortunately, next time!

----------


## dogmatix

Me neither now.

----------


## northdude

Still looks ok for me

----------


## Frogfeatures

I’ll be there

----------


## Rushy

I’ll be there.

----------


## Beaker

And it's now a no for me......

----------


## Rushy

> And it's now a no for me......


OK we will just have to talk about you ........ unless of course you want to give us your credit card details.  The number, expiry date and CSC code should suffice.  Oh and your shout by the way.  Ha ha ha ha.

----------


## Beaker

> OK we will just have to talk about you ........ unless of course you want to give us your credit card details.  The number, expiry date and CSC code should suffice.  Oh and your shout by the way.  Ha ha ha ha.


There F all to talk about, so thats a one round cost, and there will only be 3 there on time, so put it on account..... Credit card details are.. Al.. R..... And I'll be in next week...

I might get there, but may be in bad shape, going to watch the racing but starting at 1100 and expected back at Dock at 1900, - not looking like I'll be sociable....

----------


## 300CALMAN

> There F all to talk about, so thats a one round cost, and there will only be 3 there on time, so put it on account..... Credit card details are.. Al.. R..... And I'll be in next week...
> 
> I might get there, but may be in bad shape, going to watch the racing but starting at 1100 and expected back at Dock at 1900, - not looking like I'll be sociable....


Well @Beaker you are dumping us for a corporate shindig.

 :Wtfsmilie: 

Oh wait a min, who is this Beaker guy anyway?

----------


## Rushy

> Whangamarino swamp water


You are a born and bred Aucklander.  You thinks a coffee comes with frothy milk so what the hell would you know about good beer?

----------


## northdude

Have a vb @Rushy

----------


## Dynastar27

> You are a born and bred Aucklander.  You thinks a coffee comes with frothy milk so what the hell would you know about good beer?


Well most of the time i brew it my self hahahahaha

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Survy

Shit completely forgot ! Sorry can’t mKe it but that’s just how this week has started out a complete cluster, still playing catch up..argh

----------


## 40mm

> Shit completely forgot ! Sorry can’t mKe it but that’s just how this week has started out a complete cluster, still playing catch up..argh ��


DITTO.

 I just got home form driving all over Auckland...  I am surely over my hours already.

----------


## northdude

Ill get a table by myself

----------


## Frogfeatures

I’ll find ya !

----------


## Rushy

So a small group of seven of us turned up to have a beer and a chat.  300winmag got there first and was into some batters chips when I arrived. We caught up on how having his kidney stone removed was somewhat like pulling a leg of ham out of your nostril and then Duckdog arrived, then ishoo10s.  That was us for a while and then northdude and a couple of others.  I have been to half a dozen or so of these get togethers over the years and I have to say that I really like catching up with people that I seldom see but whose company I enjoy.  We should do more of it.  Beaker the tab needs to be paid before Friday, I hope you can make it in time as I used your car as collateral and gave the towies your address.

----------


## northdude

It was a cool night good to know im not the only wierdo out there  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## northdude

@Allgood what a small world

----------


## Rusky

Will make it next time. Something like covid took hold of my nuts.

----------


## Allgood

> @Allgood what a small world


Yep. Sorry I couldnt stay longer. Good to be able to put faces to the names. And for enquiring minds, Rushy wasnt drinking Waikato......

----------


## Rushy

> Yep. Sorry I couldnt stay longer. Good to be able to put faces to the names. And for enquiring minds, Rushy wasnt drinking Waikato......


It was t on offer sadly.

----------


## physeptone

Just found this thread, would be keen to meet up next time  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Just found this thread, would be keen to meet up next time


There definitely will be a next time!

We will have to go somewhere a bit more central. Maybe Galbraiths Alehouse @Beaker

----------


## 40mm

How about the Kaipara Tavern?

----------


## Rushy

> How about the Kaipara Tavern?


You, me and Northdude would be happy chappies if it was there.  For others though it would be quite a stretch.

----------


## northdude

To far away for me  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## widerange

central would be better for me if I'm around.
Sthside to well wstside at knock off time is ...too hard

----------


## 300CALMAN

Kaipara is ok for me, not exactly close but ok.

----------


## northdude

its not a very trendy place good thing is you dont look out of place in red bands  :Thumbsup:

----------


## widerange

I never do

----------


## T.FOYE

> There definitely will be a next time!
> 
> We will have to go somewhere a bit more central. Maybe Galbraiths Alehouse @Beaker


Aww hell yes!!

----------


## T.FOYE

Kaipara tavern is usually held up by a wall of harleys.... :Grin:

----------

